# View ETC console cues backstage



## WVTheatre (Aug 20, 2014)

Is is possible to setup a monitor or television backstage so that our stagehands can view cues in real-time from our ION console?


----------



## Drew Schmidt (Aug 20, 2014)

The lighting area might be the better place for this question ... however ...

An easy way would be to simply use a video splitter, splitting the monitor with your cue stack and run the second output to backstage.

Second would be to use an RVI (which would cost money). But this would create a second screen over your network.

Third, and perhaps easiest, would be to use the EOS family software
http://www.etcconnect.com/Products/Consoles/Eos-Family/Ion/Software.aspx

Make sure your board and computer are connected on the same network. Then you can view the ION via a computer.


----------



## SteveB (Aug 20, 2014)

As Drew suggested, the free ETC Nomad software can be installed on any Mac or PC. You can then connect that computer to the console via a switch and Cat5 cables, to allow Nomad to run in mirror mode. You can run a single monitor split into dual screens with channel levels on one half, cues on the other.


----------



## Footer (Aug 20, 2014)

Install Nomad on a PC, set it up to mirror, if it is on the same network as your console you should be all set. We have a laptop w/ an extra monitor for the few times a year we need a tech table that is setup like this. Runs over our production wifi and works great.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Aug 20, 2014)

More reasons why I went to designing all networked systems with a robust LAN back in 2000.


----------



## WVTheatre (Aug 20, 2014)

So Nomad is compatible with ION?


----------



## Footer (Aug 20, 2014)

Yup, Nomad is compatible with all EOS family consoles... from the Element to the EOS.


----------



## sk8rsdad (Aug 20, 2014)

Footer said:


> Yup, Nomad is compatible with all EOS family consoles... from the Element to the EOS.


also Congo and Cobalt with a different software download.


----------



## Chris Chapman (Aug 26, 2014)

Using the iRFR app you can also monitor cues over a wireless network for your iPad or Android device.


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Aug 29, 2014)

As everyone else here has said, the iRFR is a great option. Though nomad in mirror mode over Ethernet would be a bit more in sync.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeroCaesar (Aug 30, 2015)

If you have multiple monitors for the Ion, is there a way to toggle between them on the nomad?


----------



## TheTheaterGeek (Aug 31, 2015)

NeroCaesar said:


> If you have multiple monitors for the Ion, is there a way to toggle between them on the nomad?



Not that I know of, But you can create 2 Offline editor windows in the setup. Which should display both. 

Its on the main page of Settings in the shell. 

I just make sure I set up my screens in such a way that the nomad computer will get the correct screen. 

There is also always the option of splitting the DVI/VGA output to the monitors and running a long ass cable. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## RickR (Aug 31, 2015)

Much depends on whether you have a Nomad dongle or Puck. If you paid for your Nomad then it can be a "client" and set the screens to show whatever you want. If you are in the free "mirror mode" then you can only show the Ions screens.


----------



## NickVon (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm having some difficulty getting the Nomad software to connect to our Element 40/60. I am not using a Dongle or Puck, and I'm just looking to do a mirror mode to monitor the Cue stack from the Tech Table. With the software installed 2.3.2 on my mac and started up. I select Nomad Element, and "mirror". It attempts to sychronize but fails. When I hit Trouble shoot, My console is listed in the Availible Master Consoles box, with the correct name of our Element. What Step or setting am I missing. Help topics on the ETC forums and here on control booth are rather light. 

Console is connected to a Switch/Router. it's IP address is 192.168.1.10 (static) and laptop is connected via wifi and is 192.168.1108. (my Wifi only passes out IP's above .1.100 

Thoughts?


----------



## Goatman (Nov 18, 2015)

Is the board also up to date?

I know that parts of this software work better on Windows OS than Mac OS, but I'm not sure if that is your issue, it's just a thought.

My other thought is to take time to call ETC Tech Support. They are truly fantastic.


----------



## SteveB (Nov 18, 2015)

Also try a console boot while the Nomad machine is up and running.i

And as stated by others, software needs to be the same on console and Nomad versions.


----------



## WVTheatre (Nov 19, 2015)

NickVon said:


> I'm having some difficulty getting the Nomad software to connect to our Element 40/60. I am not using a Dongle or Puck, and I'm just looking to do a mirror mode to monitor the Cue stack from the Tech Table. With the software installed 2.3.2 on my mac and started up. I select Nomad Element, and "mirror". It attempts to sychronize but fails. When I hit Trouble shoot, My console is listed in the Availible Master Consoles box, with the correct name of our Element. What Step or setting am I missing. Help topics on the ETC forums and here on control booth are rather light.
> 
> Console is connected to a Switch/Router. it's IP address is 192.168.1.10 (static) and laptop is connected via wifi and is 192.168.1108. (my Wifi only passes out IP's above .1.100
> 
> Thoughts?


With a subnet mask of 255.255.255.0 the last numbers of the IP quartet can be anything between 0 and 255 (except .1 which the router itself occupies) and the devices will talk.


----------



## WVTheatre (Nov 19, 2015)

^ That's putting it very basically, and may not necessarily be 100% true. (Sorry, can't edit my previous post.)


----------

